# Show lead



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine are mostly 35-36 inches


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

36" here too.... and even that feels like too much leash sometimes.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Depends a bit on the dog and a bit on the handler. Shorter is easier for a novice handler, but the extra length is really helpful for showing off a dog who moves and/or free-stacks especially well.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I got a 36" and love it...long enough to step back with a slack lead and short enough to fold up easily into my hand. I got a 4' resco in the beginning and for me it was too long.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am looking for a new one..does anyone have websites that they order from?


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

I've used leads from Leashes by Lyndale, Hi-tide Creations, and Beads on Leads (Shadowlands Golden breeder JoAnne Johnson).

Love the feel of the ones from Beads on Leads -- she mostly uses an unusual style of flat braid that feels very nice in hand, but they're definitely more visible and more likely to draw attention than a round braid. That could be good or bad depending on what you're looking for. Most are 36" and I wouldn't want much longer or shorter in this particular style. Most seem to run about $75-80 for a 36" lead with 2-3 bead clusters (have never seen one without beading), so they're relatively pricey but unique. And of course you're buying from a well-regarded Golden breeder which may be regarded as an extra plus for many here.

Leashes by Lyndale is extremely easy to order from, so there's the instant gratification factor of web purchasing and prices are good. Quality is consistently good, but not the absolute best I've seen. Turn-around time is pretty quick. I'd call her leads a best value pick for kangaroo leads and wouldn't hesitate to recommend.

Really like the quality of the stuff I've gotten from Hi-tide. Very tight braids, nicely beveled, meticulously finished at the ends where things are back-braided. She's also very skilled with fancy knots, if that's something that appeals, and I consider the prices to be pretty good for very high quality braiding. She'll get repeat business from me.

ETA links:
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=205817372769145
http://www.leashesbylyndale.com
https://www.etsy.com/shop/hitidecreations


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Beads on Leads is my favorite! Hands down!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Another vote for beads on leads. They are really beautiful, and quite strong. I have two of them


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions..now to go looking and pick one or two out!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Everybody I know uses Leashes by Lyndale. She is local. My problem is I get so overwhelmed by all the choices. I think I have decided for my first one, I will order black with some gold. I hear they get addictive.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Well they can get expensive if you like color. What I did. Was invest in a lead as near the color of my dog as possible. I have two one that matches Jinx and one that matches Tilt. They stil have some pretty blingy beads on them but but they disappear when I drop the lead on my side. I feel it works great for me and so far my husband has bought in to the idea that I am much more sensible buying one $80 lead than a bunch. I have him fooled.


----------

